# Cleaning nets



## ccm290 (Sep 16, 2012)

I was wanting to know how to clean aquarium nets and algae scrapers properly? I don't really want to spend money on those chemicals you can buy at stores. Is there a good home remedy I can use? Thanks.

By the way, I don't know if this was the proper topic to place this thread under, but this was the only one I could find that somewhat matches my question.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

soak in bleach or hydrogen peroxide.If bleach soak in dechlorinated water for 24 hrs after bleach.Unless your using net for multiple tanks,air drying works well.


----------

